# Basic Fire Question



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had no problem setting up my new Fire. Battery is fully charged. How in the heck do I put it to sleep? Do I hit the power button everytime?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, just a light press of the power button.  Or let it sleep by itself.  It'll drift off.  (And you can adjust the time by going to Settings, Display)

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy. It is set to go off after 5 minutes. I will leave it that, but will try to remember to put slight pressure on the power button.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

How are you enjoying your fire, Jane?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The verdict is still out, * SN*, but I am warming up to it more and more everyday.


----------

